# Anavar dose - how to split



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

Hi, sorry I am sure this has been asked before, but I have just started a 40mg E/D anavar cycle my tablets are 10mg each.

Would it be best to split it as 4 tablets E/D split 10mg morning, 10mg lunch, 10mg dinner and 10mg bed or just do 20mg in morning and 20mg evening? or dosen't it matter?

As this is my first ever cycle and I am an ancient 46 yrs old, so I am going to post a diary of my experiences for others to read in due course.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

very low dose that dude

but id split on waking and around 6pm


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> very low dose that dude
> 
> but id split on waking and around 6pm


Thanks Stevo99, I do realise its low but as its my first time and given my age LOL I wanted to ear on the cautious side just to be safe.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

anavar can cause shutdown, so especially at your age, I would consider adding some test or even just running test alone.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ballie said:


> Thanks Stevo99, I do realise its low but as its my first time and given my age LOL I wanted to ear on the cautious side just to be safe.


Thats the mistake most newbs make, double the dose, don't waste your 1st cycle.

Oh, it will still be "safe".


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i think i read that 80mg per day is what is medically used for aids patients, so what do we normally do to medically practiced doses.....we double them...at the very least lol.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think i read that 80mg per day is what is medically used for aids patients, so what do we normally do to medically practiced doses.....we double them...at the very least lol.


Not read that but they do use oxymetholone @ 50mg ED, lots of studies done over 36wks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i wouldnt say we dounle all medical doses powerh. im sure ive seen oxy used at 150mg per day medically any1 wanna double that lol.

OP - i would hit minimum 50mg per day with anavar if dieting and 100mg per day if running solely on its own. i split mine 50mg in the am and 50mg pwo/pm.

if using 10mg tablets you could try spliting them with each meal something i will be doing with orals from now on


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> i wouldnt say we dounle all medical doses powerh. *im sure ive seen oxy used at 150mg per day medically any1 wanna double that lol.*
> 
> OP - i would hit minimum 50mg per day with anavar if dieting and 100mg per day if running solely on its own. i split mine 50mg in the am and 50mg pwo/pm.
> 
> if using 10mg tablets you could try spliting them with each meal something i will be doing with orals from now on


Mate, maybe not people who have read articles on here. But your average gym goer prob does. Im mean. 150mg is only 3 tabs. we know its a lot, but to uneducated, 3 tables looks harmless.

and i was joking lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i no u were.

problem is most un educated actually go the other way woth oxy's and wont touch the, because they will "kill ure liver" lmao


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hilly said:


> i no u were.
> 
> problem is most un educated actually go the other way woth oxy's and wont touch the, because they will "kill ure liver" lmao


It's true, i read somewhere :laugh: that more than 2 oxys per day will make your liver explode


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hilly said:


> i no u were.
> 
> problem is most un educated actually go the other way woth oxy's and wont touch the, because they will "kill ure liver" lmao


Really, its different here. If you dont go on any forums, then you go by word of mouth, and word of mouth is. Naps make you huge. And they do for a limited time if you have no idea how to train and eat. Then deflate...then quit lol.


----------



## ballie (May 9, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> anavar can cause shutdown, so especially at your age, I would consider adding some test or even just running test alone.


LOL I am already shut down and I am on TEST as my pituitary gland don't work anymore, Therefore I am on TRT (under and funded by the good old NHS LOL) but thanks for your concern.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

cut it up into line of 3 and snort 1 every 4 hours.......


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You need to up the dose mate as already stated or 40mg will give you virtually no gains at all.

Minimum of 80mg or more ideally 100mg + daily


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Var is the best oral I have ever taken for both gains and strength but its a total waste at the dose you are thinking of running IMO, don't mess about with low dosed pharma pills, get some UG Var and run it at 100mg a day and watch yourself grow and grow!


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

as above bump it up to 80mg ED and split the dose am/pm or take it all in the morning.

i personally neck all my daily orals AM on an empty stomach for convenience, see no difference in results from an am/pm split so i save myself the hassle.


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree with others, that 40mg var is waste of time and money. I know you have concerns with your age etc but that is really to low to get any gains.

Providing your in pretty good health, I'd do 80mg per day and you should be fine. Drink loads of water tho.

I ran var as my first cycle @ 100mg ed and didn't have any problems at all but make sure you do proper pct and don't listen to those saying it won't shut you down and you don't need pct, it will shut you down and you do need pct.


----------

